# Another Stingray



## hotrod (Sep 1, 2016)

another stingray i am thinking of looking at. does everything look orginal?


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 1, 2016)

the seat looks to be a replacement, but that is all I can see. oh also the seatpost looks bent. cool bike!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Tires are also not original to the bike and the guard & fork are either repainted or the screen & darts are worn off


----------



## hotrod (Sep 4, 2016)

ok, i just bought this bike. hope I did not do to bad 1970 everything is og but the seat. what would you have payed?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 4, 2016)

150-200 tops


----------



## hotrod (Sep 4, 2016)

guess i did ok. not great but ok.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 4, 2016)

hotrod said:


> guess i did ok. not great but ok.



As a whole bike not worth much, but you did better in parts. these are low end numbers- $100 rear s2, $50 front s7, rear fender $90, front $30- other parts $100


----------



## hotrod (Sep 4, 2016)

i only bought it because  my first new bike was a red stingray.and they are fun to ride. if i come a cross one in better shape for a good price. i will just part this one.


----------

